# MN Classifieds



## Pantherdux

.
*BUY, SELL, TRADE !!!!!!! For personal items only.

1. All guidelines from the main classified forum must be met:
http://www.refugeforums.com/classifieds_guidelines.html

2. All communications between sellers and buyers is to be via PM or Email.
NO CHAT in this thread please.

3. When your item(s) sell, please contact your moderator so he can delete
your classified ad.

4. For personal items only.
No commercial ads. No leases or club memberships.

5. Dogs for sale must be placed on the Gun Dog Classifieds.

6. Ads will be deleted after 30 days. If the item(s) are still available,
you may re-post.*
.


----------



## musher

musher said:


> 11 Herter mallards for sale....see link if interested
> 
> 
> http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/threads/herters-mallards-4-sale.1019840/



Still available. I'll be driving down to the cities this weekend. Going to game fair on Sunday and will be in MPLS Monday before heading back north and could possibly meet to deliver. Will consider trade for floating Canada goose decoys. 

Also have 18 Northwind snow/blue goose decoys for sale. Stakes, heads and bodies. $20 plus shipping or meet along the way. 

Thanks


----------



## Bclick

Nanook Thermal...with tow bar, runners, led lighting, and cover. Great shape. I'm in W WI but can meet in Winona area. 350.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Anybody have any Blue Dot or Longshot powder they would be willing to part with? 

I’m in the Princeton area and would be willing to travel a couple hours in any direction. I’m not looking to ge gouged, but I also know nothing is free. 

I have a few boxes of Federal 9mm ball or Hornaday .223rem “practice” fmj if you would rather work out a trade. 

Shoot me a PM and let me know. Goose season is only a few months away and I would like to make some shells before that gets here.


----------



## snowgooseman

2 scheels deluxe outfitter layout blinds. Very good shape. Grassed up already. $100 a piece or $175 for the pair.


----------



## jrp267

F/S a barely used Stoeger M3500. The gun functions flawlessly. I bought it last year and it just doesn’t fit me well. I just bought a new Browning A5. 600.00


----------



## jrp267

F/S selling my bow. It’s a diamond deploy purchase Nov. 2019. Been shot about 25 times. I ruined my shoulder in Jiu Jitsu last December. I will not be pulling back a 70lb bow in the future. 650 with the case, arrows, release. Keeping the range finder.


----------



## jrp267

jrp267 said:


> View attachment 307588
> F/S a barely used Stoeger M3500. The gun functions flawlessly. I bought it last year and it just doesn’t fit me well. I just bought a new Browning A5. 600.00



please delete sold


----------



## KMDuck

jrp267 said:


> View attachment 307588
> F/S a barely used Stoeger M3500. The gun functions flawlessly. I bought it last year and it just doesn’t fit me well. I just bought a new Browning A5. 600.00


Hi, is this still available? If yes what town are you in!


----------



## jrp267

KMDuck said:


> Hi, is this still available? If yes what town are you in!


Sold


----------



## Ronno

Franchi Affinity 3 20 gauge. Less than 5 boxes through it. 26" bbl, optifade waterfowl/burnt bronze cerakote. Box and all accessories included. $800.


----------



## Ronno

Ronno said:


> Franchi Affinity 3 20 gauge. Less than 5 boxes through it. 26" bbl, optifade waterfowl/burnt bronze cerakote. Box and all accessories included. $800.


************SOLD******************


----------



## wooduck26

Anyone got any rafia type blind grass for sale.... goddam squirrels ate a tonf of mine off my boat to make their nests,.... *******s!


----------

